

Tor Browser 4.5 is released - arthuredelstein
https://blog.torproject.org/blog/tor-browser-45-released

======
undefined0
They have switched to Disconnect.me as the default search engine. It's hosted
by Amazon, in the US. Why did they decide to use it?

Also, the image searches link to Google
("[https://www.google.com/url?q=..."](https://www.google.com/url?q=..."))
whilst saying it's protected. With that said, I prefer the design in
comparison to Startpage. But privacy should take priority. Honestly, Startpage
could dramatically improve their design just by removing that background
image.

~~~
kristjankalm
from comments below the blog post: "Startpage was not happy with our traffic
and showed sometimes CAPTCHAs. Disconnect on the other hand approached us with
respect to search engine traffic and donated some money."

~~~
voltagex_
Why wouldn't they use DuckDuckGo?

~~~
bigiain
Especially since they are available via a hidden service, removing the
"malicious exit node" risk:
[http://3g2upl4pq6kufc4m.onion](http://3g2upl4pq6kufc4m.onion)

(Note, if you're reading Gabriel, the [http://ye.gg/tor](http://ye.gg/tor) url
you've handed out in various places including the privacy page - is dead and
redirecting to just [http://ye.gg/](http://ye.gg/))

------
userisme
Is anyone else getting a message that says: Your connection is not private

Attackers might be trying to steal your information from blog.torproject.org
(for example, passwords, messages, or credit cards).

ReloadHide advanced blog.torproject.org normally uses encryption to protect
your information. When Chrome tried to connect to blog.torproject.org this
time, the website sent back unusual and incorrect credentials. Either an
attacker is trying to pretend to be blog.torproject.org, or a Wi-Fi sign-in
screen has interrupted the connection. Your information is still secure
because Chrome stopped the connection before any data was exchanged.

You cannot visit blog.torproject.org right now because the website uses HSTS.
Network errors and attacks are usually temporary, so this page will probably
work later.

NET::ERR_CERT_COMMON_NAME_INVALID

~~~
vbezhenar
Safari, Chrome, Firefox works fine. Can you share the certificate this site
serves to you?

~~~
joshstrange
Completely valid question but OP should know this may expose where they work
and/or their location. That said I would be interested in seeing the cert.

------
lessthunk
We should all help promote the use for Tor!

------
imaginenore
Does anybody know why neither Chrome nor Firefox have TOR routing built-in? It
would be so awesome to open .onion links without having to jump through hoops.

~~~
Zuider
There are extensions to do this, but it compromises security.

